# Round over small wooden block (2"x2"x2")



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning on making a wooden block set for my child-to-be (due in a week!) and I'd like to round over all the edges for obvious reasons. My question is, on a smaller wood block (say 2"x2"x2"), is it safe to use my router table with a round over bit? I usually only put larger pieces on the table and I'm a bit worried about a smaller block catching on the bit. 

Looking for some advice.

Thanks!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Use a hand screw clamp to hold the block. :smile:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are making the blocks by cutting long pieces and slicing them to blocks do those four sides before the last cuts. Then clamp a set of blocks together along a straight guide and run the router on the remaining two sides.


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Gary Beasley said:


> If you are making the blocks by cutting long pieces and slicing them to blocks do those four sides before the last cuts. Then clamp a set of blocks together along a straight guide and run the router on the remaining two sides.


I really like this idea! I have parallel clamps that should do the trick.

This is why I love this forum


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

A few swipes with sandpaper or a block plane would knock down the sharp edges.

If you really want to use the router table, use a handscrew , as suggested.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Round over the edges with sandpaper = a very peaceful activity.

Do you want the edges rounded over even more? 
Just wait until the kids are teething.
They can round over anything and everything.

I should make some blocks for my twin grandsons. Birch. Cut lengths, do 4 corners with spoke shaves. Cut and sand the rest. Pyrographic decoration if any. What's a little more carbon to a carbon-based life-form? Probably my usual oven-baked olive oil finish.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It wasn't stated what the radius of the roundover would be. For a full edge round, the radius would be 1", which is pretty large. I would double side tape it to a flat substrate, like Melamine, and use a small handheld trim router. Make several depth passes.

















.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would use a sled. If you do not have one it is easy to make and comes in handy many times.

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Round over is bearing guided and I routinely do round overs and some other edge treatment on stuff that small just using a safety push block. Cabinetman made a good point about "what size round over" though. The picture shows a fair sized disc but I've used the same procedure to put an ogee edge on blocks as small as 2x2x3/4.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

When, if ever, do you align the bearing with the fence and push along the fence vs. relying on the bearing alone with the fence out of the way?


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

For a "Shut The Box" game I made out of pallet oak, I used sandpaper to round off the corners of the two dice I made:










Mark V.


----------

